

Ask HN: How to find consultants? - alagunambi

I run a startup called udproducts.in, we develop ecommerce solutions in ruby-on-rails, nodejs, andriod and IOS apps. We had a consultant who gave regular projects which lasted for 4 to 5 months with good finance also. He is no more.<p>We badly need projects, so looking for such consultants. Where and How can I find them?<p>Thanks for the pointers.
======
michaelpinto
It sounds like what you really need is sales person rather than a consultant,
no? One thing you may want to do is to show examples of the work you have done
on your website with links to the actual sites and the apps.

